# Is your dog obsessed with all things paper?



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm just curious as to how prevalent the paper obsession in Havs really is, so I'm doing just a quick yes/no poll to see.


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Yup. Oreo likes to pull tissue paper out of the Kleenex box and chomp on it until I try to take it away from him. Then his jaws snap shut and I can't pry it away from him without the tissue breaking hahaha.

Oh, he also loves receipts that fall on the ground. He'll snatch it up in an instant.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Yes, Brody is paper obsessed. He goes from one piece of paper to the next. He's never met a piece of paper he didn't like!


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

yup, but it's not unique to Havanese. My labradoodle will also shread/eat anything paper.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

YES! Obsessed is a good word!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter loves paper (still likes toilet paper), Jack could care less about paper.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

OH, I should have enabled it for people to vote for both. I forgot about people with multiple havs. Bad me.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Tillie had to learn young WHICH paper was okay and which was OFF limits. She controls herself very well ... eace: She will NOT touch any 'regular' weight paper, lined, blank, maps, anything else. BUT I do not leave kleenex boxes laying around ... LOL AND her biggest weakness is tissue paper and the occasional paper towel.  but she KNOWS that those acceptable things to shred on occasion. and I DO give her the empty TP roll to play with and shred... but I don't think she's obsessed. or maybe I've just gotten used to it!!


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

Charley is a toilet paper/tissue/paper maniac. My prior dog, Molly a miniature poodle was exactly the same way. I don't get it but I've always kept the TP on a shelf instead on the roller. Same with tissues and paper. Out of reach is key.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

No toilet paper on the holders around our house any more! Has to be kept up out of reach or it will be completely unrolled & shredded!


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

My pup grew out it. I have a couple of hallmark puppy photos surrounded by the remains of toilet paper rolls, but now that he's 2.5 yrs old - he's pretty nonchalant about un-monitored paper products.


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

misstray said:


> I'm just curious as to how prevalent the paper obsession in Havs really is, so I'm doing just a quick yes/no poll to see.


I have one that is and one that could care less about it. The worst thing was when I had tucked a twenty in my wallet but not all the way in. He saw my purse grabbed the money and was off and running. Believe me I yelled louder than he has ever heard from me. LOL He did "leave it"


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

sashamom said:


> I have one that is and one that could care less about it. The worst thing was when I had tucked a twenty in my wallet but not all the way in. He saw my purse grabbed the money and was off and running. Believe me I yelled louder than he has ever heard from me. LOL He did "leave it"


That's funny. I pieced a $5 back together, it wasnt torn too bad. I caught them in time.

Lucy is Kleenex crazed! And like someone else mentioned, she clamps her jaws so hard I can't open her mouth. I learned to just tip her upside down and her mouth opens automatically when she tries to scream....kind of. The first time works like magic but she's learning to keep her mouth shut when I tip her..


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

sashamom said:


> I have one that is and one that could care less about it. The worst thing was when I had tucked a twenty in my wallet but not all the way in. He saw my purse grabbed the money and was off and running. Believe me I yelled louder than he has ever heard from me. LOL He did "leave it"


EEk! Brody hasn't gotten any money yet, of course I rarely have actual cash!!

He's pretty good about "leaving it" when I tell him to. He always looks so miserable, like I'm the meanest mom ever.

But when he hears the words "what have you got there?" he quickly snatches up whatever he has and RUNS!


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

I do not have toilet paper rolls within his reach at home, since I learned quickly that he would shred them. But... Sorry in advance if TMI... sometimes I bring him into the bathroom with me at work. The other day as I was pulling the end of the TP roll, he leapt up and chomped down on one of the squares, then tugged and that one square came out. He pulled so fast and suddenly that it's like that one square was surgically removed. He looked so pleased with himself! ound: He seems to be mellowing out about paper a little bit. At least he is not trying to chew every gross fast food wrapper he finds in a parking lot. Sniffs at it and leaves it, usually. He's getting so mature now that he's almost 5 months old, ha ha.
-- Eileen


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

emichel said:


> I do not have toilet paper rolls within his reach at home, since I learned quickly that he would shred them. But... Sorry in advance if TMI... sometimes I bring him into the bathroom with me at work. The other day as I was pulling the end of the TP roll, he leapt up and chomped down on one of the squares, then tugged and that one square came out. He pulled so fast and suddenly that it's like that one square was surgically removed. He looked so pleased with himself! ound: He seems to be mellowing out about paper a little bit. At least he is not trying to chew every gross fast food wrapper he finds in a parking lot. Sniffs at it and leaves it, usually. He's getting so mature now that he's almost 5 months old, ha ha.
> -- Eileen


Oh mine has STILL not outgrown the fast food wrappers. Too many people throw away perfectly good food (from his perspective). I can't believe all of his "finds" on walks. The best was 3/4s of a wheel of brie. My cheese-loving Hav was in heaven.


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

If I found 3/4 wheel of Brie I would have been tempted to chomp on it myself. :biggrin1: On a side note -- I never noticed before how many people just throw their trash on the ground Gross!!! Well, my puppy will still chew on this stuff sometimes, just not as much as before. And he definitely prefers tp, kleenex, or paper towels, which seems to be true of most paper loving Havanese. I wonder why.. We'll probably never know. Ha ha ha.
-- Eileen


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I don't know how to answer this because Gucci was when she was younger, she only rips apart the occasional (once a month or so ) thing that she finds with a smell.
I don't use paper towels anymore (since I sell eco alternative unpaper towels..it'd be bad if I didn't use my own creations, lol) and she actually will sometimes chew on and flip around one of the unpaper towels if it has a gross smell to it (and rub her body on it)

So idk..obsessed? maybe not so much anymore..
but ignores paper? not even close,

I'd say she's a social shredder....ound:ound:

Kara


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I wouldn't say "obsessed", but oppourtunists.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

today Charley actually jumped up and got the toilet paper from my hand as I was about to use it on the you know what. BOy, there's no limit to what he'll do for a little bit of paper action.


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Ha ha, I can totally see Charley doing that! :biggrin1:
-- Eileen


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I hate to burst everyone's bubble, but Havanese are not unique about paper. Most all puppies with shred paper...newspaper, toilet paper, magazines, etc. The trouble with Havanese is they stay puppies longer than most little dogs. Rosie is over three now and she tore into the only copy of my 2010 Balance sheet from the CPA. And the adding machine paper is fair game. But she doesn't shred like she did when she was a puppy anymore. I left her in my office once when she was a puppy with the door open. I was up the hall when a city official came in, peeked in my office and then went looking for me. Her first words were I love the way you have decorated your office. Sure enough, she had gone in the bathroom where the toilet paper was stored and taken it back in my office and shredded it all over the place. I sorta miss those days.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

No bubbles to be burst, but honestly growing up we have had, at various times, a Cocker Spaniel, German Shepherd, Bichon Frise, Maltese, and various mixed breed dogs (both large and small) and this is the first time I've personally ever seen this type of obsession with paper (I'm in no way suggesting that other dogs can't or don't have it too!), but it really does seem to run rampant among Havanese which I just happen to find really intriguing. 

All our dogs have had their own little quirks: the German Shephard ate my grandma's curtains and she (the dog, not my grandma) could pop locks on doors and turn door handles and get into parts of the house she wasn't supposed to; one of our mixed breeds could scale fences and was impossible to contain in a yard; the Bichon was OCD about his toys; and our tiny mixed breed never barked and refused to have anything to do with toys after the first time he discovered the squeaker in one of them - it scared him and after that, that was it...no second chances!

With Brody, it's paper. When Brody spots a piece of paper his eyes immediately light up with pure joy. He's not even really huge into just shredding for shredding sake - there is a whole process...he carries it around, he throws it in the air and chases it, stalks it, hunts it. He does eventually gets down to the business of shredding (which is usually when it becomes "game over" for him because he decides to eat it at that point too). He savors the whole paper experience!

I do keep my bathroom door shut, but he does pretty much leave the toilet paper roll alone now, so the roll is back on the holder instead of up on the counter. He WILL go into garbage containers and drag out paper, but does reluctantly stop when I remind him he's not supposed to be in there (usually after he unsuccessfully pretends he can't hear me)! My paper bin/garbage that I have by my computer is still barricaded off with rubbermaid lids so he can't get into it because it's still too much of an irresistible temptation for him!

Thankfully, he gets over me taking stuff away from him pretty quickly. My mom and dad's toy-obsessed Bichon (obsessed on an OCD scale) would destroy his toys, but when you took one away from him after it became unsafe, he'd NEVER forget where you put it. He'd lay in front of where it was taken to and cry for days! Throwing them out was this huge process that involved stashing it in a cupboard and then trying to sneak it out to the garbage when he wasn't around (which basically meant he had to be out of the house). Even months later, if you happened to go to a cupboard one had been stashed in he'd start up with the crying again wanting his toy back.

I must confess that I do find it interesting that the love of all-things-paper is so prevalent among Havanese. It's just one of those curiosities that intrigue me.


----------



## Prissy (Dec 16, 2011)

At the beginning we had to remove the toilett rolls from their holders, 
as she would pick-up one end, and unroll it all over the house.
Now she will no longer touch the rolls; but if she find a napking or a kleenex, 
the vacuum cleaner is needed to pick up all the pieces.
Nethertheless she is a darling !

http://www.havaneseforum.com/picture.php?albumid=621&pictureid=3605

This is Prissy when she wakes up !








Mike


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

my anatolian male is the biggest havanese paper freak I've ever seen. tissue, TP, paper towels, all fair game. Ollie helps with the shredding and eating of it all. when they can get their paws on it.


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

Quincy hasn't found the toilet paper roll yet, but he's watching from the doorway if someone forgets to close the door. I'm sure it's just a matter of time! As far as other paper products - yup, he's obsessed!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Hahaha One of the guys at work just said, "Brody isn't a Havanese he's a Papernese!!"


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

I was a tad grossed out when Trooper snatched someone's used Kleenex from the Petsmart floor today. 

I promptly took it from him, but still!!! Eww!


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Tissues, napkins, paper towels. He can't get enough.


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Prissy said:


> At the beginning we had to remove the toilett rolls from their holders,
> as she would pick-up one end, and unroll it all over the house.
> Now she will no longer touch the rolls; but if she find a napking or a kleenex,
> the vacuum cleaner is needed to pick up all the pieces.
> ...


Prissy's adorable!!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

You decide!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

LOL @Linda

There would be a totally different reaction at my place!!


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

lfung5 said:


> You decide!
> 
> Paper shredders - YouTube


Yes, but you see - that's their trickery. They only want it if they're NOT supposed to have it. If you give it to them, it ruins the fun!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Good point! I admit, sometimes I will catch Scuds shredding paper, but it's very rare.


----------



## lucymyhavanese (May 1, 2012)

i accidentally left a bill lying around and some how she got the bill it was ripped to shreds and for a treat i rip off a paper towel and let her play with it


----------



## lucymyhavanese (May 1, 2012)

Prissy said:


> At the beginning we had to remove the toilett rolls from their holders,
> as she would pick-up one end, and unroll it all over the house.
> Now she will no longer touch the rolls; but if she find a napking or a kleenex,
> the vacuum cleaner is needed to pick up all the pieces.
> ...


when she was still a darling puppy we had to do the something otherwise the result would be a white carpet that was originally red


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Jinx is, but Gryff isnt'. Jinx is obsessed with everything! He chews up socks, demolishes all stuffed toys, pencils, paper, shoe laces, you name it. Gryff ate a few pairs of glasses when he was a puppy, but never really chewed too much. Jinx is a puppy with a capital P.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

There was a judge who is now deceaced who didn't allow bait in the ring. I showed SOX to him when she was a puppy. She was used to getting treats. At a point when the judge was looking at her, I pulled a tissue from my pocket and pretended to blow my nose. She won the points that day; who knows if the tissue had anything to do with it :biggrin1:


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Obsessed is putting it mildly! Maccabee will do anything to get paper. He leaps off the ground and tries to get papers off the couch (I've told Scott not to leave papers there). Yesterday, she jumped up and grabbed one of Scott's bills off the tv/media cabinet (maybe my wonderful fiance will learn to only leave his bills in the designated mail place). When I cleaned up his litter box this morning, I saw a poop with a stringy white thing coming out of it. I thought, "Oh no, worms!" Thankfully, I was wrong. It was a piece of paper towel!


----------



## mariestephanie (Apr 5, 2012)

Roscoe is OBSESSED with toilet paper, paper towel, paper, paper, anything paper! One time he pooped and half of it was toilet paper, pretty nasty haha.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I have never posted a video before, hopefully this will work


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

bwhahahahaha, Awesome Evelyn!! lol yup, it posted!
I love how she has "selective hearing" and totally ignores you!!
When Tillie gets something to shred she turns into the tasmanian devil and shreds SO fast, it's mind boggling! LOL


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

I was just taking my daily bath, TV in the background, and I keep hearing the distinct sound of paper ripping, wah?

I get out of the bath, and Ollie has gotten into the foil bag that I brough some 1/2 eaten fried chicken from Raley's home in.... it was just the bag, but so so funny, he tried to run off with the paper strip he had in his mouth.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Tillie found the kleenex.box. this morning. lol :frusty: sorrry I didn't get a picture. I was TOO shocked! LOL It's been there for MONTHS!!


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Maccabee looked to be having a tough time pooping when I took him out this morning. He pooped a little. After I brought him inside, he pooped several times (yay, litter box). His poop was mostly paper towel bits. Yuck! 

The other humans who live in this house better start doing a better job keeping paper away from Maccabee and off the floor, or I'm going to start feeding them paper!


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

We have to put the toilet paper on the back of the toilet, otherwise, both of them have a great time. Also, when it's the end of the roll, Momo can hear it peeling off :jaw:and comes running into the bathroom, hoping to get the center to shred!


----------



## lucymyhavanese (May 1, 2012)

Momo means Peach said:


> We have to put the toilet paper on the back of the toilet, otherwise, both of them have a great time. Also, when it's the end of the roll, Momo can hear it peeling off :jaw:and comes running into the bathroom, hoping to get the center to shred!


exactly the same here!! :whoo::whoo::jaw:


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

Oh yeah! Second only to paper is a sock, the dirtier the better...lol!


----------



## Sammi's Mama (Jul 19, 2012)

Sammi is beyond obsessed! I was glad I read about potty pads not being a good idea with this breed before I got her! She can spot a tissue or a paper towel a mile away!


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Funny story...since Lucy started hospice therapy, her attraction to Kleenex has gotten my attention beyond an inconvenience and potty problem issue, it is more a training problem because older people have lots of Kleenex everywhere. We have been training consistently to leave paper alone. last night I was driving and she was in passenger seat with a paper receipt. I told her once to 'leave it' and she did but all of the sudden she whined, reached down with her teeth, picked up the receipt and tossed it off the start into the floor. Apparently she couldn't stand being that good, that close to paper. It was so funny.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

Charley raised the bar this week. Instead of unrolling the toilet paper he ran off with the entire roll. They are such characters.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

And, there goes another roll of toilet paper.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

Oh my. That's a [email protected]! Does your dog love book marks too?


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie has about quit at 3.5 years old. But along came the new kitten and it has started all over again. Jethro tears up everything he can find. He will try to tear the morning paper while I am reading it. Of course that has gotten Rosie started again. I have little bits of paper all over the house. I can't vacumn AND dh pretends not to notice. But I can't get mad at either one of them. The playing keeps them young and makes me and hubby feel the same.

Oh Rosie never bothered the pee pads, but Jethro tears them up. Luckily Rosie asks to go out but occasionly she will get up in the night to potty. So the last thing I do before turning the lights off is to put down one in her favorite place.


----------



## Buzzys Mom (Sep 28, 2010)

Buzzy could care less about paper (unless it has good smells on it), but Oscar LOVES tissues and toilet paper. He can't figure out how to get it off the roll yet, but I can see that he is very curious about it when we do go to the bathroom (he follows of course). I find a tissue somewhere in the house about once a day from him. If I catch him and tell him to leave it, he leaves it but will take off with a piece in his mouth. Very funny!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Ok, Beau has crossed the line now!! He chewed up the newspaper page with my Sunday NY Times Crossword puzzle! It would be one thing if he just got the edge -- but he chewed the middle of the puzzle!!!!


----------



## Lola :) (Nov 20, 2012)

Yes! Toilet paper, paper towels, tissues, dryer sheets, magazines, you name it! She also loves socks, underwear, and bras! LOL


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Bess loves to rip up newspaper but Max could care less.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

napkins, paper towel, toilet paper, and newspaper.


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Yes but paper tissues are the best says Charlie


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Tom King said:


> I wouldn't say "obsessed", but oppourtunists.


Ditto for Leo!


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

This thread makes me smile...cant wait to get my Hav! Gonna have to keep my toilet paper safe-guarded sounds like...


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Here is my latest paper story. I was pretty proud of my guy.

On Friday I had a bunch of stuff to do after work, so I ended up going through the A&W drive through and picking up a hamburger. Once I got home I ate it. When I went to throw away the wrapping I accidentally dropped it on the floor. Brody, of course, was on it like a flash! I felt so bad telling him "leave it". It must have been almost irresistible to him paper + meat smell! But he dropped it right away (rather unhappily, I might add). I felt like such a bully. I was super proud of him and of course rewarded him appropriately (I gave him a good sized hunk of freeze dried beef liver).


----------



## AshleyMax (Oct 31, 2013)

Yes! It's a good thing I don't go to school anymore or I'd really have to use the excuse "my dog ate my homework" lol


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

Cocktail paper napkins, dinner napkins on people's laps or even tucked under their chins-paper or cloth, tissues out of the box, toilet paper, any papers peeking out of the waste basket-these are some of his favorite things. And obsessive is spot on.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

Here's Dance at barely 4 months demolishing an entire roll of paper towels which was as big as she was. What was so remarkable, was that she had to pull the roll out of a bulk package first and then drag it from the kitchen to the den. She's very determined. I love the last pic where she was so tired she just laid down on the mess to rest. LOL

PS I had already given her an empty K-Cup box to play with. I guess she decided the paper towels would be more fun!


----------



## NickieTwo (Jun 17, 2013)

*Team paper work*

Nickie's sheltie big brother gave him paper grabbing and shredding lessons. So thoughtful of Hugh and they even work together as a team.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

This happened at our hose yesterday. I heard noises in Dave's office and went in to check. There were two cute little faces in there. THEY told me that they had just chased away the naughty elves who had done it. What do YOU think? Fortunately, the gift was for me, so it doesn't really matter that the box was ruined!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

I know I have posted this picture before:









Ricky said some big shark came into the house , it looked like JAWS, and did this while we were gone! He said he chased him off and he should get a reward for protecting the house!

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Such brave little watch doggies! Love the pictures!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Leo serms to have list interest in paper things. Rex so far hasn't shown much interest though at 15 weeks there is still plenty of time!


----------

